
Real-time coronavirus impact on European borders - runnel
https://covid-19.sixfold.com
======
haunter
Hungary will close all borders from midnight
[https://index.hu/english/2020/03/16/hungary_closes_all_borde...](https://index.hu/english/2020/03/16/hungary_closes_all_borders_to_foreigners_over_coronavirus/)

~~~
jaakl
This does not specify commercial traffic, thats often allowed even after
closeups. But really depends.

